

Ask HN: What can I learn in Bay area for a month? - keerthanab

I graduated in 2012 with a Masters degree in Computer Science, and I&#x27;m currently working as a Software Developer (making android apps). I totally love my job and also the people at work. But for various personal reasons, I want a change of place for a month (October, November) to refresh myself. So I want to move to Bay area and learn&#x2F;work on some cool stuffs related to my field, and then go back to my workplace. I see that most of the Continuing Studies options at schools are only for Execs. I think I am an artist by heart and hacker by profession. What are some interesting options you would suggest for someone like me?
======
prateekj
"An artist by heart and hacker by profession" -> You are going to love Bay
Area hackathons.

There are hackathons all over Bay Area almost every weekend. So pick the ones
that interest you and give it a go. All good things start with people getting
together at hackathons.

~~~
keerthanab
Thanks! I had your suggestion in mind for weekends, but I also wanted a
routine for weekdays like attending classes for a few hours. I enjoy routines,
and if given the complete freedom to be everyday on my own - I am little
afraid on handling it well!

